# The boys first greenhead.



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Took the boy out both days of the opener.

Saturday was a blow, literally and figuratively.

Went out again Sunday and had a good shoot. Along with several different spiceis of ducks and two geese Hunter smoked his first Bull Mallard.  The look on his face says it all.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice, I can't wait to til my boys are old enough to take out. I got a while to wait though.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work. I bet Dad's face looked just like his.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on his first drake mallard there tex.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice... hopefully thats the first of many for him. He looks like he's all sorts of proud of that fat greenhead. 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pic, good for him!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

That is cool Tex, congrats. Does he have to tip you for the taxidermy?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

threshershark said:


> That is cool Tex, congrats. Does he have to tip you for the taxidermy?


Nope, I make him do it himself. Here he is finishing up his turkey last winter. 8)


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Nope, I make him do it himself. Here he is finishing up his turkey last winter. 8)


Nice turkey!! So is he going to be putting his first greenie on the wall also??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope, it was a nice mature bird, but it still had a long ways to go before all it's feathers were primed up. That and my GWP bitch had to run him down so he got a bit roughed up in the retrieval process.  

We've got all season, he'll shoot another nice one later this winter I'm sure.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What! you can't say the "B" word on this sight!? :shock: 

I'm sorry, "Female Dog"  

That's pretty lame...... I'm late for church, damnit! gotta go.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Let's hope he gets into a bunch of nice "mountable" birds! Looks like you taught him well TEX!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> I believe the politically correct term is "Beach"...
> Pat the boy on the back once for me... 8)


Oh! I get it now! Like that movie... "Beaches" :shock: Silly me...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Exelente'!


----------

